# The Adventures of Twix



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Just over two weeks ago, I decided to adopt a 10-month-old Dutch shepherd / rotty / pit bull mix from the local Humane Society. His name is Twix and he was severely neglected physically and medically. He had been confined to a cage, had never seen the outside, and had hookworms that deteriorated his intestinal lining. He was rescued at the end of December when he was almost 9-months old. When he was rescued, he only weighed 29 pounds. Since then, he is parasite free, his intestines are healing quickly, and he now weighs more than 55 pounds!

I'm a veteran and the last dog I had, died while I was in Afghanistan. The past few years have been difficult since I left the military. By rescuing Twix, I can't help but feel that he is also rescuing me.

Anyway, this is the picture forum, so time for some pictures!










He really IS having a good time lol










He doesn't really know how a dog bed works.










Sporting some of his new gear on a walk.










He loves hiking!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

What a handsome boy. He looks a lot like one of my dogs, so I have a soft spot for him. Congrats on your new pup, looks like he found an awesome home


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lucky dog.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

What a cool dog! I am glad you two have each other .


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I love a brindle pup!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Long lost Maisy and Zoey cousin. He's so adorable and I wants him!


----------



## Jaykrysten (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for your service. I'm glad you two found eachother, he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats to you and congrats to him. He is a very cool looking dog.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone! He is great! Extremely smart and obedient, doesn't chew anything he isn't supposed to, doesn't try to get into trash, is right next to me on walks/runs, and all of this is without any training prior to me adopting him.


----------



## Kate M (Sep 2, 2014)

He is gorgeous! It sounds like he found someone he can trust and will now truly shine. Congratulations!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

He is so handsome! Love his coat color. Sounds like you two are perfect for each other.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Today was Twix's first major car ride, 5.5 hours. He did great! He slept most of the way. We stopped 3 times to give him water and breaks. When we reached our destination, visiting family, he settled right in and ate dinner. He is such a wonderful dog!


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Relaxing after a long day of excitement.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

More of the exhausted puppy lol


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Sleeping dogs are the best! Way to relax Twix!


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix climbed his first mountain today! 








At the trailhead.









The ascent


























The summit









Lunch and relaxing at the top.

















Some scenic shots.

















The descent

All-in-all it was a great day and we both had a wonderful time!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Twix is an adorable pup, and it looked like he had fun hiking!  sounds like a wonderful dog.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

This is Twix when he was rescued in December. He only weighed 29 pounds and was infested with hookworms.

































Now, just over 2 months later, he is up to 62 pounds and in excellent health!

























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix had a wonderful time on a 4-mile walk today.

























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, what a transformation! Reminds me so much of my dog and his story. He was around 37lbs after a week of consistent food at the shelter and when I first met him at 9 months old. I wish I had better pictures of when I first got him; he was all skin and bones. Now, at 2 and a half years old, he's around 75-77lbs, basically doubled in size.


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow! I am so happy to see Twix in a happy and healthy home. He seems to be enjoying his outside adventures . Keep us updated!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Those pictures are just tragic. I'm so happy for both of you.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix let me get a couple great pictures that show just how much he has improved since December.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Side-by-side comparison of Twix when he was rescued in December vs Twix today. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

awww...those rescue pics make me want to cry/puke.  Poor guy! So happy for both of you - good work!! :whoo:


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Twix looks great now! I'm sure he's glad to have such a good owner who cares about him so much...so sad seeing pictures of dogs in a state like he was back in December


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix was tired after a long day, so he decided to curl up on the couch with his dragon, Puff.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraido (Dec 27, 2014)

He looks like an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## Shishy (Mar 19, 2016)

WOW! Look at the difference! Thanks for your service scorpio! Thanks for rescuing him too. I LOVE your matching gear! What a success story, I hope Twix has helped you heal as well. Take care!


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix, taking a short break on our daily 2-mile (sometimes 3 or 4-mile) walk.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix hiked his 2nd mountain today!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice!! Are you in the pacific northwest?


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hector4 said:


> Nice!! Are you in the pacific northwest?


Nope, upstate NY


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

scorpio948 said:


> Nope, upstate NY


Nice scenery. He is lucky to have you.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hector4 said:


> Nice scenery. He is lucky to have you.


It is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you, I am lucky to have him as well


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Twix may be my new doggie crush. <3


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He is handsome. I had a Pit Bull the same color before. Adorable guy.


----------



## PollyLengi (Jul 17, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix went into his first store today! 

We finished our 4-mile walk and I decided we would walk an extra block to the local pet supply store (they don't sell pets, just food and care products, and are welcoming to all animals). The store is small with only 4 short aisles and not very busy. While he is not ready for a lot of public access, I figured this would be a very good introduction to a store environment. He was a little nervous at first, but we went to the back aisle away from the other customers (which he walked by without an issue) and away from the entrance. We spent a couple minutes just walking up and down a couple aisles, taking breaks for him to just sit, look around, and take in the environment. I did not want to overwhelm him, so we only spent about 3-4 minutes before we left and headed home.

He behaved so well! I am extremely proud of him! Which he better know because of all the treats he got for it lol


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix turned 1 yesterday and has officially been with us for 2 months! He is doing extremely well! For his birthday, he went for a long walk, got a new toy, and had his first ice cream.


----------



## Cavy (Apr 5, 2016)

Hahaha! Those crazy eyes as he realizes what ice cream is! We used to take our dog out for "ice cream" all the time when he had his broken leg and couldn't do much (he's tiny so he'd get s sample cup of frozen yogurt). Your dog is so handsome and so lucky to have you! I like your hiking harness. It looks like it would protect him from the rougher brush and also help him pull you up the mountain.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

It's been a while since I updated. Figured I would share some photos of Twix from the past couple months.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix is doing extremely well, especially with his training. 

We have been going to campus regularly to get him used to the environment and what is expected of him once classes start in couple weeks.
























We also went to a local farmers' market a few days ago. There were a couple hundred people, music, noise, at least 10 other dogs, kids running around, and a bunch of other distractions. He was absolutely amazing!


----------



## LuzRdgz (Apr 7, 2016)

He looks so cute and happy. Great to see he's doing so well! Where did you get his harness/vest? He looks great in it.


----------



## scorpio948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twix and I went for a walk on a local trail this morning. I'm very glad I took my camera


----------



## gingerman (Dec 27, 2013)

I had a Rott/Dutch shepherd mix! Valkyrie was a fabulous dog, wicked smart, playful, and very well behaved. That is a very very rare mix, I've never met another


----------



## khennessy (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow. It's hard to see a dog so beautiful that was treated so badly. I'm glad he's found a good home. Beautiful dogs, love the pictures!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Twix is gorgeous! I am so glad you guys found each other!


----------

